# How safe is sedation?



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I've had Puff for a couple months and haven't had a chance to take her to the vet yet due to my working hours always conflicting with the exotic pet clinic hours but now that I have some days off I finally can. I have talked to someone who used to work as a technician at the clinic I am planning on taking her to and she said they will more likely than not want to sedate her and I know she won't unball for them, so there's probably no other way to go about it... My question is, is it safe? and is it even worth the cost? I work at a small animal clinic (only cats & dogs) but if I get the vet's OK I could probably order some revolution to treat for mites (which is the reason I want to go to the vet in the first place) which she may or may not have. So is it really worth the sedation just for the rest of the "check-up" if I can order the revolution myself?


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I took my little ones to our exotic vet today for wellness exams (I also work in a small animal clinic!) and the vet was able to do a pretty good exam on one of them and a somewhat good exam on the other. She doesn't like to sedate them unless it's absolutely necessary (ie sick). However, each veterinarian is different and has a different technique. She just put Charlotte (my timid one) on the exam table and covered her with one of the fleece blankets I brought and then waited until she felt safe enough to come out and walk around. She also let me hold her which was good because she doesn't ball up with me. She slid the stethoscope under their tummies while they were standing on the table and even though Charlotte balled up she balled up around the stethoscope and the doctor was able to listen to her heart anyway. As for sedation I'm not sure how safe it is for hedgies, but why do it if there is another way? I think you should discuss the risks with the exotics vet. I do think regular exams are a good thing though. Some people on here don't think exams are good unless their hedgies are sick due to the stress it involves. They might be right too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would not allow one to be sedated for a routine examination, only if there is a health problem and sedation is the only way to do a proper exam. Although there usually is no problem, there can be adverse reactions including death.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will call ahead of time and make sure they won't sedate. If they say they have to, I will try the other exotic clinic I know of. If both say they have to sedate, then I think I'll just order some revolution and treat for mites as a preventative/just in case. Does anyone know of any good books about hedgehog vet care? I was thinking if I had a good book I could talk the vet at the clinic I work at into looking at my hedgehog. The vets just have to be willing to learn right?


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

*This seems to be the one that most of the exotic vets here have. They have a chapter dedicated to hedgehogs, but it's expensive*  
http://www.amazon.com/Ferrets-Rabbits-R ... 089&sr=8-1

*I like this one as an owner:* 
http://www.amazon.com/Hedgehog-Owners-G ... 177&sr=1-2


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

lane_m said:


> *This seems to be the one that most of the exotic vets here have. They have a chapter dedicated to hedgehogs, but it's expensive*
> http://www.amazon.com/Ferrets-Rabbits-R ... 089&sr=8-1
> 
> *I like this one as an owner:*
> http://www.amazon.com/Hedgehog-Owners-G ... 177&sr=1-2


Thanks!  I've heard the second book is really good from a lot of people. I couldn't find any reviews for the first book about the hedgehog section although a lot of people said it's good for ferrets and other animals so who knows might come in handy when I'm a vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ferrets, rabbits and rodents... is great for hedgehogs as well as other animals. It is totally worth it for health issues.

I have never gotten the second book yet but I know it's fairly new and hopefully the information in it is better than the other books out there.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I think I will purchase them both


----------

